# San Jose, Ca - Winchester Mystery House Halloween 2022



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The Winchester Mystery House in San Jose, Ca, was built out over the years by Sarah Winchester who believed in the spirit world. Her husband was the founder of the Winchester gun manufacturing company. Pretty famous story and recent movie based on it. It’s a fascinating property to experience and popular tourist location. 

Winchester Mystery House is now set up for Halloween with decor and animations and tickets are on sale for their Halloween tours.









Welcome to the Winchester Mystery House® - Winchester Mystery House


Come visit the Winchester Mystery house today and unlock the secrets Sarah Winchester’s beautiful but bizarre estate. Buy tickets now.




winchestermysteryhouse.com


----------



## MR. Macabre 13 (8 mo ago)

Very cool, I didn't think that would be doing anything for Halloween there. We've been there twice, very weird but very cool at the same time.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

They have been running nighttime haunted tours at Halloween time for years. Very popular with flashlights. Not sure about during last 2 covid years but not surprised they are back doing them. We’ve been there a few times and taken out-of-town guests during rest of year. It is a very interesting “house” and hard to imagine what she and others back then thought of all the construction. Would have been a fun place as a kid to play hide and seek. Guess you could be old and gray before being found. As weird as it is it’s a handsome property and the tours help fund it’s upkeep.


----------



## PropGuy (Oct 24, 2021)

I used to live right down the street from here (Winchester & Payne) its a wonderful place to go. My grandmother used to tell the stories to me as a child, its one of the reasons I got into Halloween so young. I'm planning on seeing the show this year for their 100th anniversary of her passing.


----------

